# screw safeguard grass cuts



## mike2153 (Dec 11, 2012)

1st day doing them. none are ready we cleaned up yards to get them prepared because the one we did yesterday was a whole 1/2 inch high, was told should have edged. They want a lot of pictures simply not worth time and they kept me close 20 today all within 10 mile radius just nothing needed to be done, rep says always something that needs to be done, not paying trip charges fu have 228 sitting in open orders not doing them


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Too much BS from SG!


----------



## Stateline (Jan 3, 2013)

find yourself a big old country boy (or girl) and have him drive around the yard on the mower "making lines"


----------



## cvalley (Feb 4, 2013)

I love in the training manual where they want to see "tire marks"....Really? Tire marks? I'll show you some tire marks. I love how they have us cutting grass here already and want to know why we didn't have 140 properties done and uploaded by 7:30 tonight. Try to tell them that we have snow here in some spots still and they don't know what to say. They are out of touch and are having trouble filling their coverage areas. People are smartening up and they've burned their bridges. They had to fold to me by giving in to MY coverage area and not theirs because they only had one other guy for our zone. They may be recruiting someone to take our spot, but the guys who will jump through their hoops just aren't out there. Luckily, we know how to play their game and know the short cuts.


----------



## jack125 (Jan 8, 2013)

no SG any more,got 4 calls fromm SG last week ,allway no to much BS,find a craigslist looser


----------



## livinlife (Dec 18, 2012)

I mowed dirt all day If it makes you feel any better :thumbup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Now make sure you upload your yardstick photos to justify your invoices.....


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Now make sure you upload your yardstick photos to justify your invoices.....


U guys really put up with that? I would have to tell them were to stick the yard stick!


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

Did any of you guys get the e mail about having a "training" meeting at a property. I got the e mail late monday night and it says something like there will be a mandatory vendor meeting on thursday to go over the expectations for the upcoming grass cut season the training will be held at a property that is active and it will be in the field so dress appropriatly. And you Must have 2 members of your company there with one being the managing member of the company, ive been doing this since 07 and ive never had to deal with this much crap for so little reward.


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

geesh had a knock down dragout fight with them in 06 when they were paying 55-65 a lawn in CT-lord only knows what they beat that fee down to :lol:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Weisspropmaintenance said:


> Did any of you guys get the e mail about having a "training" meeting at a property. I got the e mail late monday night and it says something like there will be a mandatory vendor meeting on thursday to go over the expectations for the upcoming grass cut season the training will be held at a property that is active and it will be in the field so dress appropriatly. And you Must have 2 members of your company there with one being the managing member of the company, ive been doing this since 07 and ive never had to deal with this much crap for so little reward.


That is because it takes awhile to train smart people in the art of stupidity


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm so friggin' glad we never got into bed with this piece of garbage company....


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Weisspropmaintenance said:


> Did any of you guys get the e mail about having a "training" meeting at a property. I got the e mail late monday night and it says something like there will be a mandatory vendor meeting on thursday to go over the expectations for the upcoming grass cut season the training will be held at a property that is active and it will be in the field so dress appropriatly. And you Must have 2 members of your company there with one being the managing member of the company, ive been doing this since 07 and ive never had to deal with this much crap for so little reward.



Are you an employee or a contractor?? Employees get trained. Ask them where your Obamacare and 401K are........


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

i agree with you guys and i talked with the person that sent it to me on his cell and he said its mandatory and if the contractors do not go they will hold all orders until they have confirmation. And honestly i wasnt going to do it but i really havent had any issues with short pays or anything from them ive been with them for about 3 years now and in that time i have had MAYBE a handful of times i may have gotten a short pay or a no pay. And the amount of work i see from them is quite a bit and it is all within a 50-60 mile radius and for what i negotiated for my GC i cant complain. It sucks and its getting old, but im just riding the wave and going with it for now.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Now why would Safeguard feel the need to train contractors on how to cut grass? Can there be so few landscaping companies in the United States at this point? Hmmmm, this puzzles me.


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

WHY do so many people continue to work for SG?

I'll tell you. Most people that have little or no self respect, and only think of themselves, don't consider fairness and if they are making money. SG has volume because they are closing clients on a weekly basis. 2 more this month by my count. 1 large one coming. It is just a mess. I have sat in meetings with these companies doing maybe 500K a year, happy as clams to be completely reliant on this monster, and running a shoddy buisness but just happy to have a shirt with a company name on it.

Its pathetic.


----------



## GLPS (Oct 10, 2012)

Bring your lawn equipment to training tell them to bring a copy of their comp. then show you how it's done! What a friggin joke! They a full cleanup what I charge a homeowner no less than a $150 for, and that's 5 inch grass! They are doing training because there are less respectable, new startups who don't know crap! I see desperation and hopefully safeguard clients start to realize what's really going on! Pray for this industry or GTH out! Fast


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

GLPS said:


> Bring your lawn equipment to training tell them to bring a copy of their comp. then show you how it's done! What a friggin joke! They a full cleanup what I charge a homeowner no less than a $150 for, and that's 5 inch grass! They are doing training because there are less respectable, new startups who don't know crap! I see desperation and hopefully safeguard clients start to realize what's really going on! Pray for this industry or GTH out! Fast




Exactly!!! Private sector spring cleanups are $150 to start here. Got $275 today for one. 2 of us, 3 hours, 10,000 Sq Ft lot. How many SG jobs to make that??? Hmm, A WHOLE DAYS WORTH AT LEAST!!!!


----------



## danny1217 (Feb 8, 2013)

I hear ya, I charge $100 hr (me and 2 helpers @$15 hr. each.) for spring and fall clean ups. Local, no pics, no problems :thumbsup:


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

GLPS said:


> Bring your lawn equipment to training tell them to bring a copy of their comp. then show you how it's done! What a friggin joke! They a full cleanup what I charge a homeowner no less than a $150 for, and that's 5 inch grass! They are doing training because there are less respectable, new startups who don't know crap! I see desperation and hopefully safeguard clients start to realize what's really going on! Pray for this industry or GTH out! Fast


You staying busy GLPS???


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

I mowed dirt all day If it makes you feel any better :thumbup:


your getting it livin


----------



## GLPS (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah, nice and easy


----------

